# Root folder is /usr/htdocs instead of /var/www/localhost/htd

## joedestroyer

Would anyone know why my /var/www/localhost/htdocs folder is not longer used and instead apache is using /usr/htdocs?

I am using apache 2.2.22

My configuration for default_vhost.include is as follow

DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

        # Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",

        # or any combination of:

        #   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews

        #

        # Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

        # doesn't give it to you.

        #

        # The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see

        # http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options

        # for more information.

        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

        # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.

        # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:

        #   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

        AllowOverride All

        # Controls who can get stuff from this server.

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

</Directory>

----------

## 22decembre

Did the home directory of apache2 changed ?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of grep -rn DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/?

----------

